

What are your B2B pain points? Developing B2B Startup Weekend ideas - drigotti
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F5QATdbv2V7BX2Y_LQqMTFRDZNe_mB3jpeKG94Mw10o/edit

======
drigotti
I'm participating in an upcoming B2B focused Startup Weekend event in Seattle
([http://seattleb2b.startupweekend.org/](http://seattleb2b.startupweekend.org/))
I'd love to hear your B2B pain points and startup ideas. What would make your
job easier? What do you "hate" at work?

I've created a public Google doc for B2B startup ideas if you would like to
contribute or comment on esisting ideas:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F5QATdbv2V7BX2Y_LQqMTFRD...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F5QATdbv2V7BX2Y_LQqMTFRDZNe_mB3jpeKG94Mw10o/edit)

Thanks so much!

~~~
adam419
I haven't thought of any yet but I will be attending as well!

